# Knife review



## toomuchrock4one (Oct 29, 2006)

Hello!

I'm wondering if anyone has heard of 
*SCHWARTZEGGER & SOHN kitchen knives? What do you think of them? I can't find anything on the internet about them, which worries me. Thoughts?*

Thanks so much!
toomuchrock4onehand


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I tried Googling it (they prompted me to spell it SCHWARZ*EN*EGGER & SOHN kitchen knives). No luck, but I got a lot of hits about Aahhnold.


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

Perhaps it's known as S&S Bavaria. There is a photo of the knife set if you Google it. I saw it in an ad with the following wording, which is why I think it may be known as S&S:

BRAND NEW FINEST QUALITY 10pc KITCHEN PROFESSIONAL CHEFS KNIFE BOXED SET by SCHWARTZEGGER & SOHN, BAVARIA, GERMANY. EACH OF THESE KNIVES IS MADE FOR PROFESSIONAL RESTURANT USE. BRAND NEW, FACTORY ORIGINALY SEALED IN THE BOX, NEVER BEEN OPENED (with the shrink-wrap still on it). Included full sized black colour briefcase, measures 17,5”x 12,5”x 2,75” with programmable combination locks. S&S BAVARIA KNIVES SET ...


----------



## klack (Apr 11, 2008)

I just picked up a set of these knives @ the local auction for $35 brand new. not sure if that was good or not but they seem to be quite nice knives in a nice knife case. likewise I cannot find any information on them on the internet. anyone know anything?

thanks!


----------

